# 1970 Yamaha GC-3 info wanted...



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

I've been trying to find info regarding a 1970 Yamaha Nippon-Gakki Co. GC-3 classical. It's cosmetically mint, quite beautiful really. But the original bridge is off and broken, and it's missing the nut. I've never heard or played it, damage was done by previous owner. 

I've emailed Yamaha and am waiting a reply, and googled like mad but can't find many specifics.

I think the guitar has potential, and was wondering if anyone here has any info or suggestions where I might inquire, etc... before I invest any real money or time in repairs.
Thanks, Eric B.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

It shouldn't cost a lot to repair. There a CG-5 for sale in Toronto for $1000.
Those old Nippon-Gakki Yamahas are usually pretty good.
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ical-Guitar-Hardshell-Case-W0QQAdIdZ277363037


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the link, that GC-5 is very similar in appearance to the GC-3. right down to the label. Gives me a bit more of an idea of what I'm dealing with. I'll get it playable again, just working out how to proceed.
Regards...


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

My nephew in Chilliwack has been using Fretter Guitars for many years. 
Might be worth taking it there for an estimate.
http://www.weblocal.ca/fretter-guitars-langley-bc.html


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

it was the low end from the series, they had the 3, 5, 7 and 10. If I`m not mistaken the 3 was not solid wood. Introduced in 1967 according to the books I have. Here`s a link from the original catalog. There is no way I`d pay $1000.00 for a GC-5 and I`m a huge Yamaha fan, I own 30 of the old Dynamics which were made before the GC series and the thinking in Japan is...collectors here believe the Dynamics were made not by Yamaha but for Yamaha by Suzuki and/or Tenryu before they had their own factory which came on line with the first FGs in 1966. $1000.00 for a GC-10...I`d have to think about it, but considering how little the all solid wood Dynamic go, I doubt it I mean, I freakin love my old Dynamics and I gotta wonder how much better the GC-5, 7 or 10 would be...the Dynamics are absolutely outstanding and I couldn`t be happier with mine. If the price was right for a GC-3 I`d probably go for it but it would have to be ridiculously cheap, just as some of my Dynamics were...and my oldest evidently goes back the the early `50s from what I`ve been told on line in Japan by people who collect the Dynamics.
If they`ve made you an offer you can`t refuse then go for it...I`ve probably used every superlative out there on my old Yamahas, they can be fabulous...

http://www.oldguitar.jp/catalog/yamaha/ETC/YAMAHA GRAND CONCERT_0009.jpg


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

took a long time to post...this is a double...


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

heres a GC-5 that sold for 17000 yen...about $200.00 CDN today...

http://page13.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/r77312281


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

GC-7 with 3 days to go...

http://page11.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/n99517972


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey there Sneaky... thanks for that, I was hoping you might chime in, recalled you knew a fair bit about Japanese manufacturers.

I'll let the owner know the opinions expressed here. Sounds like the GC-3 is worth the price of repair, but probably not a great deal more than that...

Regards, Eric B.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

right I posted those so you could let the seller know there are others out there and higher ends as well so I hope you don`t pay too much. I`m sure you know there are third party bidders that place bids for people overseas on line in Japan for a fee so there is always that option if the seller is asking too much money.


----------

